# .htaccess und AddType



## b-n-d (12. Dezember 2001)

Weiss jemand wie ich dem Server per .htaccess beibringen kann das er html-dateien als PHP bearbeitet?

AddType application/x-httpd-php html

das liefert den effekt das es jeder browser downloaden will...

...mfg

b-n-d


----------



## Shiivva (14. Dezember 2001)

AddType x-mapp-php4 .htm
AddType x-mapp-php4 .html


----------

